# The Great DC Smoke Off



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks to Macgyver1968's thread, and to pacanis' suggestion to quit smoking, I have taken a personal pledge, along with my wife to quit smoking. Tomorrow we are picking up a couple of "Ecigs". We have a lot of help from former smokers here at DC to help us along. Anyone else on board??....we can help one another.
By the way....today is weedless Wednesday here in Canada. What better day to start than that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 22, 2014)

What ever you do, do NOT throw all your ashtrays away.   That is a sure way to jinx yourself.  Keep at least one, cleaned and put away.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 22, 2014)

The only one we have is the one out on the balcony. We don't smoke in the house. I'll nail it to the table for good luck..


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 22, 2014)

Good luck to you. You can do it.

My wife and I made a similar pledge and quit cold turkey on January 1st, 2000. That was 14 years ago and neither of us has had a cigarette since. Both my parents died relatively young from smoking related illnesses, so that was my incentive.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm here to support anyone who wants or needs it with quitting tobacco. As a life long smoker (minus 15 yrs), I'm the last person to preach about evil cigarettes as if the truth be known, I still miss them. 

I smoked my last cigarette Oct 4th 2011 when I was wheeled off a cruise ship bound for a NYC hospital after I had developed a serious respiratory infection 3,000 miles from home. When the doctors said I wasn't "fit to fly" home because my oxygen levels were so low, home seemed very far away indeed. After 4 days of hell in the hospital, and being told by the experts that cigarettes were not in my future if I wanted to live, I never smoked another, and flew to "home sweet home". 
For a while I did ok without my "old friends" and then I discovered ecigs which have the crutch of something to do with my hands, and yes, an amount of nicotine without the all the other nasties of tobacco. Because of the popularity of ecigs, I know the tobacco industry is not happy, or is the government for the lack of taxes for cigarettes. The jury is still out about how harmful nicotine itself is, but most reports show it's about as harmful as caffeine, and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 22, 2014)

Ecigs keep me sane when I can't smoke.  Sadly, Chicago is now trying to treat them like regular cigs, making ecig folks go outside along with the "analog" smokers.  We will certainly try to not fly out of O'Hare!

Both my parents smoked, though my dad quit for 40 years.  He always said he could easily pick up the habit again.  Mom had quit shortly before she died.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 22, 2014)

Shrek is currently trying with the Blu ecigs.  Not quite doing it for him.  But he will stop...sooner or later.

My last cigarette was January 7th, 2011. I quit with the help of Chantix and Xanax.  And I will never be a crazed non-smoker...I'm still a smoker, it's just been a while since I had my last one.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 22, 2014)

I use South Beach menthols, they taste more like the real deal.  I didn't care for the Blu menthol.  Like Kayelle, I need the thing to keep my hands busy.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 22, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Ecigs keep me sane when I can't smoke.  Sadly, Chicago is now trying to treat them like regular cigs, making ecig folks go outside along with the "analog" smokers.  We will certainly try to not fly out of O'Hare!
> 
> Both my parents smoked, though my dad quit for 40 years.  He always said he could easily pick up the habit again.



Just go in the bathroom stall and have a seat Dawg.    There's no smoke and tobacco smell. I do it all the time in airports, just to avoid any hassle.  Actually, in other circumstances I still like to stand with cigarette smokers with my ecig. They are the nicest most friendly people I meet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 22, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Just go in the bathroom stall and have a seat Dawg.    There's no smoke and tobacco smell. I do it all the time in airports, just to avoid any hassle.  Actually, in other circumstances I still like to stand with cigarette smokers with my ecig. They are the nicest most friendly people I meet.



The smoking crowd are also very much interested in the e-cigs and ask excellent questions.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 22, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Just go in the bathroom stall and have a seat Dawg.    There's no smoke and tobacco smell. I do it all the time in airports, just to avoid any hassle.  Actually, in other circumstances I still like to stand with cigarette smokers with my ecig. They are the nicest most friendly people I meet.



Oh yes, that's the plan, Kayelle!  I recall when they first started restricting smoking at airports, a maintenance worker instructed me to "just do what you did in high school, honey, pick a stall, close the door, and light up!"

Not anymore!  I usually just puff away on my ecig in the airport, and other than people being curious and asking questions, no-one complains.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 23, 2014)

First, I support all of you who wish to stop smoking.

I never understood the habit even though both my parents smoked like stoves.  Not sure how many packs a day each of them consumed.  I never understood how my father could stop for Lent, then start up again.  I've never had one cigarette.  It didn't make reasonable sense to me.

Then, I married Buck who was a heavy smoker, three packs a day at his worst.  His children begged him to stop but, as you smokers already know, that won't be the incentive needed.  You have to have the desire to quit on your own and on your terms.  One day, Buck just....stopped.  That was it.  No discussion.  No problem.  Done.

I wish everyone well.  All I can say, is be strong and persevere.  I'll be your biggest cheerleader.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 23, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The smoking crowd are also very much interested in the e-cigs and ask excellent questions.



So very true PF! The tobacco smokers don't feel threatened either, as they know we were once them, and understand.





Dawgluver said:


> Oh yes, that's the plan, Kayelle!  I recall when they first started restricting smoking at airports, a maintenance worker instructed me to "just do what you did in high school, honey, pick a stall, close the door, and light up!"
> 
> Not anymore!  I usually just puff away on my ecig in the airport, and other than people being curious and asking questions, no-one complains.



No, I've had curious looks too but why should they complain when there's nothing to harm or offend them?  I use mine on airplanes too, although I try and be discrete with the vapor and blow it into my shirt.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 23, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> So very true PF! The tobacco smokers don't feel threatened either, as they know we were once them, and understand.
> 
> No, I've had curious looks too but why should they complain when there's nothing to harm or offend them?  I use mine on airplanes too, although I try and be discrete with the vapor and blow it into my shirt.



I've used mine on airplanes too.  The guy next to us on our last flight laughed when he saw me puff, and pulled his ecig out and had a puff too.  I just hope that they don't try to start restricting this harmless, better than analog little fix!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 23, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> I've used mine on airplanes too.  The guy next to us on our last flight laughed when he saw me puff, and pulled his ecig out and had a puff too.  I just hope that they don't try to start restricting this harmless, better than analog little fix!



I fear it's only a matter of time Dawg, before the "powers that be" find yet another way of slinging their own attitudes on those of us doing our best for ourselves, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 23, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I fear it's only a matter of time Dawg, before the "powers that be" find yet another way of slinging their own attitudes on those of us doing our best for ourselves, but that's just my opinion.



I can't agree more, Kayelle.  

Heh, in the meantime, we'll keep puffing our little harmless ecigs, until they pry them from our, well, you know!


----------



## maeveyd (Jan 23, 2014)

20 years of smoking and now into my 10th week of being a non-smoker. If I manage to get out the other side with my relationship still intact and without my children having disowned me, I shall be one very happy lady! This psychotic recovering nicotine addict is scaring everyone! (Finding it quite empowering in some ways as usually I'm a big softie but people take notice when I speak/bark now! Lol)


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 23, 2014)

I wish you luck with quitting.  You won't regret it once you do.  Non-smoker since 1977.


----------



## forty_caliber (Jan 23, 2014)

Glad to see everyone taking steps to quit cigs.  I've been off of 'em for ages now.  

Cigars...that's another topic and I have no plans to quit those.  I will smoke one in honor of those trying though. 

.40


----------



## taxlady (Jan 23, 2014)

I seem to remember reading, on some airline's ticket or other info, something to the effect of "No smoking on board the plane, including electronic cigarettes." The part about the e-cigs stuck in my mind because it seemed so dumb.


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 23, 2014)

Cheers to you Rocket ... it's can be a massive undertaking but it is so worth it.

I stopped October 11, 2012. So while I'm still "fresh" from my quit, I am very happy that I did.

What everyone is saying is true .. you won't succeed until you are ready to stop because YOU want to. If you are doing it for other people it most likely won't work.

I set my quit day. Stocked up on the patch system. Bought the Blu e-cig system. Bought some NO nicotene Blu cartriges.

Then I tossed out my real cigarettes. My thinking was if I have an "emergency back up" pack it will just taunt me and I will cave .. so I tossed them out.

I washed up and put all my ashtrays in a bin outside in the garage and filled that bin with lawn tools, ropes, extra hammers etc. ... basically made it hard to get to them.

I began using my Blu e-cig with the cartriges that came with it .. those have nicotene.

Once those were done I started on the patch and put the NO nicotene cartriges in my Blu e-cig. 

I kept a diary every single day ... writing down every single emotion I went through ... the ups and downs .. the anger .. the elation .. some not so nice words .. anything that came to mind.

I began washing all things that could be washed in the washing machine .. and it had to be done more than once to get rid of that smell.

I had my furniture cleaned.  I had my carpet cleaned.  I had my car detailed.

I found that the patch took care of weaning my body down from the addiction. The NO nicotene e-cig satisfied the "need" to do something with my hands and it actually didn't feel like I was suffering so much.

Once the patch system was complete I found that I was getting bored with my e-cig and about 2 weeks later I put it down and haven't picked it up since.

Do I ever feel like I want or need a cig .. yep ... but it's always associated with stress. I get up and walk around .. grab that diary and re-read it and by the time I am done with that I know there is NO way I want to go back and start over.

I am very proud of what I accomplished and I wholeheartedly encourage anyone who wants to quit to take the steps.

Remember that what works for one person may not work for you. Sometimes it's trial and error.

But the good news is that if you fall ... you can get up and start again.

Just keep the ultimate goal in mind .. you can do it .. it may not be easy .. but it is really worth it.

Kudos to you and to anyone else who works on this addiction .. best of luck and never forget all the great support you have here on DC.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 23, 2014)

forty_caliber said:


> Glad to see everyone taking steps to quit cigs. I've been off of 'em for ages now.
> 
> Cigars...that's another topic and I have no plans to quit those. I will smoke one in honor of those trying though.
> 
> .40


 
 That's like saying I'll drink a toast to all those in AA 

You don't know how close I came to buying a pack yesterday. Like they say, stopping is easy for a while, but then that feeling comes back...
Since I did not smoke in the house towards the end of my smoking days, I thought about the pack directly across from me in the Walmart line, then I thought about the $6 price, then I thought about the 6 degree temperature.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 23, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Both my parents smoked, though my dad quit for 40 years. He always said he could easily pick up the habit again.


My mother said the same. She hadn't smoked since a false alarm in the 1950s but 40 years on, when she was in her seventies, she told me that when she was near anyone who was smoking she still desperately wanted a cigarette.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 23, 2014)

My grandmother smoked 2 packs of Chesterfield unfiltered cigs from the time she was 16 until she died from complications following a broken hip one day before her 100th birthday (and she BITCHED non-stop while in the hospital following her hip surgery because she was forced to quit). 

 I am still trying to figure out why she was able to do that and not have lung cancer or heart problems.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 23, 2014)

Just wanted to say kudos and good luck to you all. I quit in 1990 after 16 years. I can't say I miss it anymore, but it sure took a long time.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 23, 2014)

We got our Ecigs today. What a comical experience. Also what I found out, is that the liquid, or juice as they call it here, is illegal if it contains nicotine. 
What??? Isn't that the whole point?? We're trying to quite cigarettes??
The young man that served us was......hilarious. A sample of our experience...

Oh hey man....the battery store is actually next door. Sorry the signs aren't the greatest
me - Oh no, it's ok, we came in to inquire about your ecigs.
him - Oh- cool dude, we have all kinds. What are you looking for?
me - Well, we want to quit smoking so something that will ween us off.
him - Oh dude...you don"t need to quit man. Maybe you need a better growth.
me - (Looking confused at Mrs D) Um..no...I mean we want to give up cigarettes.
him - Ohhhhh.....cool dude.
me - (after about 30 seconds of silence) Do you have something that could help us?
him - What?.......Oh yeh.....sure man.
We then picked out our ecig package and I asked about the liquid
me - So what amounts of nicotine do you have?
him - Oh thats illegal man...well...ya I think.
me - Really? Why is that? It's not in the States.
him - What States?
me - The United States.
him - Really??
me - Well ya.....do you have any with nicotine??
him - Oh sure we do....your not one of those health cops are you???
Mrs D had to leave at this point as her laughter was becoming a bit distracting.
me - I'll take one at 6ml nicotine if you have one.
him - I think we have one with a number 6 on it....I'll be right back.
At this point...some sort of manager came in and our transaction went pretty quick. I still kill myself laughing.
So....we are esmoking now.
No more standing in the cold.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 23, 2014)

Sounds like something from Cheech and Chong!

South Beach Smoke has a good online e-cig shop, and if any of your equipment fails, they replace it for free, no questions asked.  And they do have nicotine!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 23, 2014)

I smoke about 3 to 5 cigarettes a week. Been doing this for years. Probably won't stop. I enjoy one on occasion with a drink when I get home from work before I start dinner.  I have been an on and off smoker for years. Thankfully more off than on. I live in a rural community and am a regular walker. I don't think it is much worse than a non smoker who lives in a major city who breaths in smog and fumes all day.  I can live with those odds, I figure something else will get me first....


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 23, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Sounds like something from Cheech and Chong!http://bestecigbrandsreview.com/south-beach-smoke.html


Yup...it was pretty close to that Mrs D had to leave...she got into one of those laughing fits.....it was really comical..


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 23, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> I smoke about 3 to 5 cigarettes a week. Been doing this for years. Probably won't stop. I enjoy one on occasion with a drink when I get home from work before I start dinner.  I have been an on and off smoker for years. Thankfully more off than on. I live in a rural community and am a regular walker. I don't think it is much worse than a non smoker who lives in a major city. I can live with those odds, I figure something else will get me first....


I can't figure how you do that Rock. Our friends back in Germany are the same. They only smoke when they go out to a restaurant or club. During the week....nothing.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 23, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> I smoke about 3 to 5 cigarettes a week. Been doing this for years. Probably won't stop. I enjoy one on occasion with a drink when I get home from work before I start dinner. I have been an on and off smoker for years. Thankfully more off than on. I live in a rural community and am a regular walker. I don't think it is much worse than a non smoker who lives in a major city who breaths in smog and fumes all day. I can live with those odds, I figure something else will get me first....


 
I wish there was a way to like this.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm not sure how I do it either. I can't stand the thought of a cigarette most of the time. I guess it may have something to do with my lifestyle. I work long hours on my feet without any breaks in a kitchen where there is no smoking. I play nights in bars and halls with no smoking.  I usually head out for a walk after dinner. When I finally do stop I think of having one. Even then I may put it out half way. On occasion, if I am having a few drinks, I have been know to have 4 or 5. Then I feel so gross the next day I'll go weeks without one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 23, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Sounds like something from Cheech and Chong!
> 
> South Beach Smoke has a good online e-cig shop, and if any of your equipment fails, they replace it for free, no questions asked.  And they do have nicotine!



I was just thinking he had a run-in with Tommy Chong!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 23, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was just thinking he had a run-in with Tommy Chong!



And I just recently watched "Up In Smoke" again!  I can just imagine the conversation!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 23, 2014)

Loved the post RD.....too funny! I'm glad you got started though.
There are many, many online sources for ecigs...just look around. One I like a lot is E-Cigarette | Electronic Cigarette | Volcano E-Cig


Dawg, I see that South Beach only has pre-filled cartridges. It's much more economical to have the ability to fill your own.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 23, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Loved the post RD.....too funny! I'm glad you got started though.
> There are many, many online sources for ecigs...just look around. One I like a lot is E-Cigarette | Electronic Cigarette | Volcano E-Cig
> 
> Dawg, I see that South Beach only has pre-filled cartridges. It's much more economical to have the ability to fill your own.



Apparently, you CAN refill SB, Kayelle, a friend in Mexico gets the juice and does it.  I happen to have a lifetime supply of cartridges from when they were sending them to me monthly, before I figured it out and was able to stop the cartridge shipments without getting the lifetime equipment replacement guarantee stopped.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 25, 2014)

Well, day 1 with the ecig went pretty good. Not much different than a  tobacco one. Mrs D did good with hers too. I just wonder how it's going  to be when we head to an all inclusive in Puerto Plata in a couple of weeks. 

Dawg - I emailed  South Beach and they won't ship cartridges to Canada that contain  nicotine. Apparently Canada has an import ban on such things. They would  gladly sell me their new Magma kit though with blank cartridges that I  could fill myself. I may do that as the one I bought here is quite complicated.

Day two tomorrow.......one day at a time as they say.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh drat,  RJ!  Why is everything so complicated....

Hang in there!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 30, 2014)

Well, week one comes to an end and week two starts. The ecigs are the answer for us. Both Mrs D and myself have had maybe 5 regular cigs this week. We have tried all kinds of Health Canada sanctioned quitting methods. Champex, the patch, the gum, and laser treatment. Nothing worked. I think this is the one....I hope. Week two begins tomorrow.
I hope all you other quitters are just as successful.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 30, 2014)

Yay, congrats on your success so far!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 30, 2014)

Awesome!  And it sounds like Addie is doing great with her Chantix too.


----------



## maeveyd (Jan 30, 2014)

Good luck! I started my quitting with the aid of champix but had to stop the course as was getting a wee bit doolally! Ecigs seem to really work for some. A lot of places are beginning to ban them now though- in Ireland anyway. The place I work has posted a petition to our customers to see what their preference is, ban or allow? Personally, they cause me no offence at all. The only reason I'm denying myself the comfort of one is pure stubbornness- having done totally without my old friend Nick O' Teen for the past 12 weeks, I don't want to rely on him again!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2014)

I was/am able to take the Chantix, Shrek was not.  He became very mean and nasty.  Even his doctor noticed it and I wouldn't say anything about it until we were in front of the doc.  He has the Blu ecig, but he's not really trying.


----------



## maeveyd (Jan 30, 2014)

I found the champix great in terms of not craving cigs but I think volatile would be the word to describe me while taking them! It is a long arduous journey, your shrek will only really try when he feels he wants to. I'm cold turkey now and crave so badly. Eating like mad and getting fat instead!


----------



## maeveyd (Jan 30, 2014)

Just had toasted muffins, real butter, with some lovely mature cheddar! Heart attack instead of lung cancer! ;-)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2014)

I already had the heart attack.


----------



## maeveyd (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh crap! Sorry. Didn't mean to be insensitive. Inappropriate Irish humour!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2014)

maeveyd said:


> Oh crap! Sorry. Didn't mean to be insensitive. Inappropriate Irish humour!



No problem, and not insensitive.  I've already had the cancers, too and am currently working on my stroke cookbook...  I plan on having everything before I die. I forgot my smiley face!!


----------



## maeveyd (Jan 30, 2014)

Heehee! Cirrhosis of the liver for good measure then! Open that wine......


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sooner or later!  LOL!!!


----------



## maeveyd (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Kayelle (Jan 30, 2014)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Well, week one comes to an end and week two starts. The ecigs are the answer for us. Both Mrs D and myself have had maybe 5 regular cigs this week. We have tried all kinds of Health Canada sanctioned quitting methods. Champex, the patch, the gum, and laser treatment. Nothing worked. I think this is the one....I hope. Week two begins tomorrow.
> I hope all you other quitters are just as successful.



I was so glad to read your report RD, and happy you and your wife are doing well. You'll find the next phase even better when you both have your last cigarette you ever smoke. You know now, as I do, that as long as we can have our nicotine fix with ecigs, we won't melt without tobacco and the multitude of hazards it contains. Honestly, I never thought I would ever feel as well as I do now. I'm in your corner!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Well, week one comes to an end and week two starts. The ecigs are the answer for us. Both Mrs D and myself have had maybe 5 regular cigs this week. We have tried all kinds of Health Canada sanctioned quitting methods. Champex, the patch, the gum, and laser treatment. Nothing worked. I think this is the one....I hope. Week two begins tomorrow.
> I hope all you other quitters are just as successful.



Yay!!!  You are doing great!  Both of you keep it up and soon, you will be cigarette free.  Next you will be choosing the stairs all the time


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 30, 2014)

Both my sister and a good girlfriend are still analog-free after a couple years of e-cigs.  Chantix kinda skeezes me out, Dr. keeps offering a prescription, but I've heard too many stories.  Glad it works for those it works for!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for all the encouraging words guys. Over the past week I have come back to this thread a few times and re-read all the posts. It has been extremely helpful.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 5, 2014)

Day 1 week 1 for me.  Cold turkey.  

 I've tried just about everything that is possible to quit smoking.   I didn't care for the flavor / taste of the ecigs I bought.    Acupuncture worked for awhile ( 6 months),  when I wore the patch, I smoked anyway,  apparently people get excited when this is said,  Sooooooooo... I'm just going to not smoke.  Period.  

 One day. At. a. time.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Feb 5, 2014)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Day 1 week 1 for me. Cold turkey.
> 
> I've tried just about everything that is possible to quit smoking. I didn't care for the flavor / taste of the ecigs I bought. Acupuncture worked for awhile ( 6 months), when I wore the patch, I smoked anyway, apparently people get excited when this is said, Sooooooooo... I'm just going to not smoke. Period.
> 
> One day. At. a. time.


 
That's great news Whiska. Like you said....one day at a time. I tryed the patch as well. All it did was make me sick.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 5, 2014)

You go Whiska!!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 5, 2014)

I smoked for 40 plus years. At least one pack a day or more.
My wife was also a smoker when I met her. She quit cold turkey, but I continued to smoke. I will never know how hard I made it for her.  I could only imagine quiting while she was still smoking.

I heard about Chantix from my doctor when it first came out and he told me to wait.  That he was not sure it was safe.
A couple years later I told him I wanted to quit and had already promised my wife I would quit.  So I had to quit. (I really did not want to), but I did promise.

I got a free months supply of Chantix (complete therapy) from my doctor with instructions.
I went home and took the first dose.
We went on vacation the following week, so I stopped the Chantix and continued to smoke.
When we got back, I started back on the Chantix. I had several packs of cigarettes left that i was going to smoke regardless of the Chantix.

Well guess what?  I had a very hard time smoking that last pack of cigarettes and I actually threw away the few that remained.
I am now a non smoker with zero urges and no memory of smoking.  Chantix changed me. It did not provide me with any nicotine. It is as if I had never smoked in my life.

While I applaud those trying to quit with ecigs and patches, I also feel very sorry for you.  You will always want to smoke no matter how long you have quit.
IMO the only way i could quit and STAY quit was to remove cigarettes from my memory and my history.  Anyone can quit.  Its staying quit thats hard.
Replacing nicotine to me is just prolonging the inevitable.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 5, 2014)

Great testimonial, RB.  I'm nervous about Chantix because of the mood swings reported.  I'm pretty even temperamented and easy-going, don't want to turn into a raging she-bat.  Your experience is very reassuring.

Whiska, RJD, you guys rock!


----------



## CarolPa (Feb 5, 2014)

I heard today that CVS Pharmacy is going to quit selling cigarettes.   It's a big step for a business to give up something that brings in so  much money.  But it makes sense.  They are a pharmacy, in the business  of helping people with health problems, so why sell something that is so  unhealthy.  

My husband used to walk around a store with an unlit  cigarette in his mouth.  Managers would come up to him and tell him  smoking was not allowed in the store.  He would say "It's not lit."   They probably thought he was nuts, but as soon as we walked out of the  store he lit it.  

 As CWS posted, some people can live to a very old age as a smoker, and never have any smoke-related illnesses, but who wants to take  a chance to see if they will be the one who does.  I had a couple family members who were on oxygen.  Would disconnect the oxygen to have a cigarette, then put the oxygen  back on.  That's a terrible way to live.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 5, 2014)

All the pharmacies in Quebec decided to quit selling cigarettes a number of years ago.


----------



## CarolPa (Feb 5, 2014)

taxlady said:


> All the pharmacies in Quebec decided to quit selling cigarettes a number of years ago.




It makes sense.  I'm wondering if our other pharmacies will follow.  We always bought our cigarettes by the carton in the grocery store.  Many people here who buy by the pack go to convenience stores.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 5, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> It makes sense.  I'm wondering if our other pharmacies will follow.  We always bought our cigarettes by the carton in the grocery store.  Many people here who buy by the pack go to convenience stores.


The fewer pharmacies that sell cigarettes, the easier it is for the others to follow. If none of them sell cigarettes, then it isn't a "draw".


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 5, 2014)

I picked up my next month of Chantix today...

Congrats Whiska!  Holler if you need anything.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 5, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I picked up my next month of Chantix today...
> 
> Congrats Whiska!  Holler if you need anything.



PF, I know you quit smoking some time ago. How long does one need to take ChantiX?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 5, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> PF, I know you quit smoking some time ago. How long does one need to take ChantiX?



Since Shrek still smokes, I have a handy reminder hanging around about what I am missing.  I go back on Chantix when I start craving cigarettes.  I've been taking it this time for about three months.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 5, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Since Shrek still smokes, I have a handy reminder hanging around about what I am missing.  I go back on Chantix when I start craving cigarettes.  I've been taking it this time for about three months.



{{{{PF}}}} I can only imagine how hard it must be for you. 
I still smell an occasional cigarette from a stranger and I think it smells great, unlike everyone else. I gotta hand it to ya girl! Stay strong!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks, Kayelle!  Then there's all the "cool kids" at work, too...who I used to hang out with in the freezing cold, wet...


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Feb 5, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I still smell an occasional cigarette from a stranger and I think it smells great, unlike everyone else.



That's got to be the worst. Every time I pass someone who has just come in from a smoke. PF...You must have amazing willpower.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't really, that's why I still take Chantix.  With it, I can ignore the smell.  I can smell ashtrays...


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 5, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Since Shrek still smokes, I have a handy reminder hanging around about what I am missing.


I don't know how you do it. My wife and I quit cold turkey at the same time. After the first week I seriously thought we might end up in divorce court. Looking back, though, I don't think I would have made it if she hadn't quit with me.

That was 14 years ago. It took a while, but after about six months of being smoke free I no longer thought about smoking and didn't miss it one bit. My wife, on the other hand, says she still occasionally craves a cigarette from time to time.

My advice is to not look at it from the perspective of what you are missing, but rather what you are gaining: better health and possibly a longer life.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 6, 2014)

If Shrek had stayed on the Chantix we would have gotten divorced or widowed somehow.  He really did get mean on the Chantix.  Me, I just have fun dreams that are very vivid and I don't want to smoke.

My Dad still craves a cigarette and it's been 40 years for him.  I really don't know, between actually smoking and secondhand smoke am I benefiting?   I may have to lay down some rules for the Green One.


----------



## CarolPa (Feb 6, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> I don't know how you do it. My wife and I quit cold turkey at the same time. After the first week I seriously thought we might end up in divorce court. Looking back, though, I don't think I would have made it if she hadn't quit with me.
> 
> That was 14 years ago. It took a while, but after about six months of being smoke free I no longer thought about smoking and didn't miss it one bit. My wife, on the other hand, says she still occasionally craves a cigarette from time to time.
> 
> My advice is to not look at it from the perspective of what you are missing, but rather what you are gaining: better health and possibly a longer life.




I tried to quit several times before DH quit but was unable to stick with it.  Only worked when we did it together.  It is very hard to quit when someone else in the household is still smoking.  

When I worked in the pharmacy, you first got the starter pak and then a 3 month's supply of continuous treatment.  I guess they thought you should have been cured by then because you could not order again until a certain waiting period had gone by.  Then you had to start all over with the starter pak.  You could only do this 3 times and they you were denied.  I guess they figured if you had to do it over and over then it wasn't working for you.  I think that all had something to do with  your insurance coverage.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 6, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Great testimonial, RB.  I'm nervous about Chantix because of the mood swings reported.  I'm pretty even temperamented and easy-going, don't want to turn into a raging she-bat.  Your experience is very reassuring.



There will be changes in your behavior. But these are temporary as Chantix is not designed for maintenance. It should be discontinued after the therapy is over. I only needed one month and I was done with smoking for the rest of my life.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I picked up my next month of Chantix today...



Its been 5 years since I quit using Chantix.  When I used the therapy, it was only for one month. (the step therapy lasts for one month only). 
First two(2) weeks 5mg twice a day and then two(2) more weeks at 10mg.  That was it, unless they have changed the prescription?
I had no idea you could continue to take this medicine?  Your doctor prescribes this medicine regularly?



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Since Shrek still smokes, I have a handy reminder hanging around about what I am missing.  I go back on Chantix when I start craving cigarettes.  I've been taking it this time for about three months.



Once again. Your doctor is prescribing Chantix for longer than recommended?  Or has the step therapy changed?  The therapy is one month long.



Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> That's got to be the worst. Every time I pass someone who has just come in from a smoke. PF...You must have amazing willpower.



That is why I said I felt sorry for those using nicotine replacement.  I quit many times over the 40 years I smoked. Once I quit for 5 years and went back.  No matter how I quit, I always wanted to smoke until I tried Chantix.  Chantix changed me.  It changed the thinking that accompanies smoking. In my case, I feel as if I have never smoked. So, I have nothing to miss.  Its a non issue.
As an example I was in the local bar yesterday and my friend was sitting next to me smoking the same brand I used smoked.  I was not in the least bit tempted and actually found myself feeling sorry for the guy.  

There is no doubt that Chantix can and does have negative side effects for some people.
But, in many cases its not the side effects that are the actual problem.  It is the person using side effects as a reason to discontinue the therapy and go back to smoking.
Like I said before. I was quitting because I promised my wife I would. And it still worked.  That really does say something.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 6, 2014)

RB the point of this thread is to *encourage* rather than presume that one method of quitting is the perfect way for everyone. I have strong feelings against using Chantix, and that doesn't mean I'm wrong, only that another method has been successful for me.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 6, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> RB the point of this thread is to *encourage* rather than presume that one method of quitting is the perfect way for everyone. I have strong feelings against using Chantix, and that doesn't mean I'm wrong, only that another method has been successful for me.



You're right.
I guess it worked so well for me, I wanted to make sure everyone knew about it.
Did not mean to sound judgmental.  Use what works for you! Whatever that might be.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 6, 2014)

Day 2  No Smoking for me.  I think for irrational reasons such as I avoid medications whenever possible,  chantex is not for me.   

 I stayed up late ( 4 am) reading and got up at Noon my time.   Now if I go to bed on time tonight, it will make the day-time shorter and will be manageable.  It is too cold to go outside  and hence onward  to the store, and have no desire to do so if I think about it, like I am at this moment.  

 I think I better work on short term strategies to occupy my time for when I really start getting the crawlies.  I didn't plan this well enough in advance beyond I am going to quit smoking and let my Dx know on superbowl sunday she isn't invited over anytime soon ( she smokes too).   Oh, and I quit drinking coffee a week ago, mostly.  I tend to smoke more in the mornings with coffee.  The morning is gone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 6, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Its been 5 years since I quit using Chantix.  When I used the therapy, it was only for one month. (the step therapy lasts for one month only).
> First two(2) weeks 5mg twice a day and then two(2) more weeks at 10mg.  That was it, unless they have changed the prescription?
> I had no idea you could continue to take this medicine?  Your doctor prescribes this medicine regularly?
> 
> Once again. Your doctor is prescribing Chantix for longer than recommended?  Or has the step therapy changed?  The therapy is one month long.



My cardiologist has determined that it is more important to work with what works for me, she will prescribe it for me for as long as I need it.  I'm not hurting anyone or myself by taking Chantix. I have not had any behavior changes, aside from not smoking, since starting to take Chantix the first time. And I do wait 2-3 months before restarting ...that's about when the cravings start again.  I would rather pay for the Chantix, if my insurance stops paying for it, I will pay out of pocket if I feel I still need it.

My Chantix dose started @ 0.5 mg dose each day x 1 week, then twice a day x 1 week.  After that it went to 1 mg twice a day x 3 months.  I've never seen a 5 or 10 mg dose. (Chantix does not come in 5 or 10 mg doses according to the Physicians Desk Reference and the Chantix website)

I'm glad you were able to quit in the manner you did...not all of us are that lucky.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 7, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My cardiologist has determined that it is more important to work with what works for me, she will prescribe it for me for as long as I need it.  I'm not hurting anyone or myself by taking Chantix. I have not had any behavior changes, aside from not smoking, since starting to take Chantix the first time. And I do wait 2-3 months before restarting ...that's about when the cravings start again.  I would rather pay for the Chantix, if my insurance stops paying for it, I will pay out of pocket if I feel I still need it.
> 
> My Chantix dose started @ 0.5 mg dose each day x 1 week, then twice a day x 1 week.  After that it went to 1 mg twice a day x 3 months.  I've never seen a 5 or 10 mg dose. (Chantix does not come in 5 or 10 mg doses according to the Physicians Desk Reference and the Chantix website)
> 
> I'm glad you were able to quit in the manner you did...not all of us are that lucky.



You must remember I have not smoked or used Chantix for 5 years. So, I think I did pretty good guessing 5mg and 10mg when its actually .5 & 1.0 mg. 
I also do not think luck played any part in my quitting.

However. When I took Chantix it came in a carded dose system. Like Z-Pac antibiotic comes.
It had two weeks of .5 and two weeks of 1.0.  Daily doses prepared and listed.
Does it still come this way?
If it does, do you double up on the .5 mg.  I am curious as I was very happy when I finally took the last pill.  I was having some pretty vivid dreams and my wife said I was being mean.

If the treatment has changed, I would like to know as i recommend this drug to those who are not having much success with traditional approaches.

ps.........I just checked the web site and it seems 12 weeks is the new dosing schedule.  Recommended dosing schedule.  When I took it, it was only for one month.  And it very well could have been longer had I need longer.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 7, 2014)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Day 2  No Smoking for me.  I think for irrational reasons such as I avoid medications whenever possible,  chantex is not for me.
> 
> I stayed up late ( 4 am) reading and got up at Noon my time.   Now if I go to bed on time tonight, it will make the day-time shorter and will be manageable.  It is too cold to go outside  and hence onward  to the store, and have no desire to do so if I think about it, like I am at this moment.
> 
> I think I better work on short term strategies to occupy my time for when I really start getting the crawlies.  I didn't plan this well enough in advance beyond I am going to quit smoking and let my Dx know on superbowl sunday she isn't invited over anytime soon ( she smokes too).   Oh, and I quit drinking coffee a week ago, mostly.  I tend to smoke more in the mornings with coffee.  The morning is gone.



You're on your way Whiska, good for you!! I only smoked outside as I didn't want a nasty smelling house or subjecting my DH to second hand smoke. I know if I lived where you do this time of year, it would have been out of the question for someone like me who hates cold. Maybe I would have quit sooner. 

 Keep in mind that millions of people quit smoking long before Chantex, Nicotine Patches, or Ecigs. I applaud you!

Hang on, one day, or one moment at a time! We are all in your corner!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 7, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Keep in mind that millions of people quit smoking long before Chantex, Nicotine Patches, or Ecigs. I applaud you!
> 
> Hang on, one day, or one moment at a time! We are all in your corner!



+1.  My dad quit cold turkey, he was a guy who always had a cig in his mouth when I was growing up.  I remember as a little kid, an ash fell on my lifejacket when we were in the boat, and set it on fire.  He ripped the lifejacket off me and threw it in the lake, ablaze.  He'd use his pants cuffs as an ash tray, drove Mom nuts.  My mom would either chain smoke, or not smoke at all.  She was able to quit completely before she died, but by that time was pretty much a recluse.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 7, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> +1.  My dad quit cold turkey, he was a guy who always had a cig in his mouth when I was growing up.  I remember as a little kid, an ash fell on my lifejacket when we were in the boat, and set it on fire.  He ripped the lifejacket off me and threw it in the lake, ablaze.  He'd use his pants cuffs as an ash tray, drove Mom nuts.  My mom would either chain smoke, or not smoke at all.  She was able to quit completely before she died, but by that time was pretty much a recluse.



By the time Dad quit smoking he had 2 daughters who smoked.  He quit after a bad bout of bronchitis and noticing his 3 year old was picking up butts from the ashtray, play smoking them.  Dad went cold turkey, but he still, after 40 years, has toothpicks in his front pocket to stick in his mouth after a meal.  He would have me convinced it was just to clean his teeth if he didn't stick his right hand in his pants pocket to get his lighter...


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 7, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> By the time Dad quit smoking he had 2 daughters who smoked.  He quit after a bad bout of bronchitis and noticing his 3 year old was picking up butts from the ashtray, play smoking them.  Dad went cold turkey, but he still, after 40 years, has toothpicks in his front pocket to stick in his mouth after a meal.  He would have me convinced it was just to clean his teeth if he didn't stick his right hand in his pants pocket to get his lighter...



I grew up in an era when everyone's parents smoked, even the doctors.  And of course our parents were horrified when us kids all picked up the habit!  I first lit up in front of my mom when I came home for a visit during my freshman year of college, after having sneaking cigs since I was 13.  She said she was disappointed, but because I was 18, there was nothing she could do about it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 7, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> I grew up in an era when everyone's parents smoked, even the doctors.  And of course our parents were horrified when us kids all picked up the habit!  I first lit up in front of my mom when I came home for a visit during my freshman year of college, after having sneaking cigs since I was 13.  She said she was disappointed, but because I was 18, there was nothing she could do about it.



The only adult who didn't smoke was Mom.  And you are right about the Doctor, he would light up in his office while he talked over what he had decided after the exam.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 7, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The only adult who didn't smoke was Mom.  And you are right about the Doctor, he would light up in his office while he talked over what he had decided after the exam.



Yup.  My parents were good friends with all the doctors in our little town, everyone smoked!  And teachers and administrators too.  I remember our principal carrying a pack in his pocket in order to lose weight and keep it off.  My HS Journalism teacher encouraged us to bring the cellophane from our cigarette packs in order to scribe drawings and cartoons.  When I first started in education, milleniums ago, we smoked in the teacher's lounge, and after school, in the classroom.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 7, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Yup.  My parents were good friends with all the doctors in our little town, everyone smoked!  And teachers and administrators too.  I remember our principal carrying a pack in his pocket in order to lose weight and keep it off.  When I first started in education, milleniums ago, we smoked in the teacher's lounge, and after school, in the classroom.


In California it was illegal to smoke on school grounds, even back in the '60s. The teachers' lounge was deemed to be not-part-of-the-school.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 7, 2014)

When I was in high school the teachers didn't smoke because they were nuns.

A girl was automatically expelled if she was reported smoking *anywhere* in public at any time of the day or night, in uniform or not. 

I made sure I was never seen.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 8, 2014)

My parents were non-smokers.  But most of my friends parents smoked.  I guess they were not in the "in crowd".  Come to think of it, few of my relatives smoked. I cannot remember anyone close to me growing up that smoked.

Glad smoking is a non issue for me now. No needs or wants. Remarkable how one can smoke for over 40 years and not hardly remember it.
This was my key to sustained abstinence.
All the other times I quit, I was still craving cigarettes. This time is different.  It worked this time.

Good luck to those trying and even better luck staying off them.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 8, 2014)

Pro tip for teenagers.  If you go to the local store to pick up a pack of smokes "for your dad" make sure you ask for the brand he smokes, not a different kind.  Otherwise the old shop owner will refuse you and say get out of here.   Growing up I smoked non filter Pall Mall Straights, just so I could save a dime and not use the machine at the gas station for filtered cigarettes.

 --

 Day 4.   So far I have burned each hand in the oven or on a hot pan and cut my R index finger almost needed stitches.  And  I located a 9 x 13 pan  sitting on a chair in the back hallway rather than in the sink so it could get washed.  And here I think I've been Paying Attention.  Now, after 3 days, aren't we supposed to have something magic happen,  like all the stored nicotine has been expelled from your body or something?  

 I am pretty sure I have a minor case of the itchies and twitchies and feel a little intolerant  and impatient with just about Everything.  

 I ran out of milk, but I think it is far too dangerous to leave the house.       I have to dibble my toes back in society next Wednesday,  but I'm not going to stress about that today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 8, 2014)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Pro tip for teenagers.  If you go to the local store to pick up a pack of smokes "for your dad" make sure you ask for the brand he smokes, not a different kind.  Otherwise the old shop owner will refuse you and say get out of here.   Growing up I smoked non filter Pall Mall Straights, just so I could save a dime and not use the machine at the gas station for filtered cigarettes.
> 
> --
> 
> ...



The nicotine is gone, what is left over is the physical behaviors you are fighting, that something to do with your hands.  This is the part that is tough, crossword puzzles help, playing solitaire on the computer.  Your brain is concentrating on what it thinks it has forgotten (that's why you found a pan on a chair)...because it knows something is missing.  Your logical brain knows what it is, but your illogical brain is going "WTF?"

Tell people, I'm sorry if I snarl, but I quit smoking. Thanks for tolerating my behavior.  Then refuse to discuss methods, etc.  Because it keeps it in the forefront of your mind.  Tell folks it's too distressing and they are not helping by continuing to mention it.

You are doing great!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 8, 2014)

What extraordinary advice PF! 


You rock Whiska!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 8, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> What extraordinary advice PF!
> 
> You rock Whiska!



+1!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 8, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> What extraordinary advice PF!
> 
> 
> You rock Whiska!





Dawgluver said:


> +1!!



Thank you, Ladies!  I like to think I learned something from my experience and am happy to share it.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 8, 2014)

"...Tell people, I'm sorry if I snarl, but I quit smoking. Thanks for tolerating my behavior. Then refuse to discuss methods, etc. Because it keeps it in the forefront of your mind. Tell folks it's too distressing and they are not helping by continuing to mention it."

 I think this is good advice.  Cross word puzzles are good for short bursts of concentration too.  I know I have been doing a lot of avoidance stuff, although with best intentions about not smoking.   I talk w/ DxW one-two times day on the phone so I am in touch w the outside world.  I asked her to not come over.  I am bloated on snacks,  I guess that's ok too for now.  
 I probably won't mention to anyone  I'm not smoking unless someone else brings up the subject or is necessary to announce this in advance or if  I am in a situation where smoking is present, then I will have to leave the room or go do something else for a little while.    It's like when  many years ago it was a wise idea among other things to stay out of bars.   But heck,  I wouldn't want to miss out on all the other great stuff they serve in cheap plastic baskets like  great  hamburgers  and chicken wings and wide screen sports TV's.   The rest of the atmosphere doesn't bother me.   Right Now, I don't think I trust myself and am on a Very Short Leash.

 I willfully didn't look at this thread yesterday just so I wouldn't dwell on the subject.  

 The reason I even Found that baking dish in the back hallway is I was intent on going through all my coats and jackets hanging there in case there was a partial pack in one of the pockets.   I still haven't completed that little scavenger hunt yet, although I'm pretty certain I already checked early in the week to make sure there weren't any cigarettes anywhere in the house.  So why bother.  Ash trays are washed and sitting in the dish drainer.      

 Oh, and my eyeglasses are clean and clear all day.  Here I thought I sweated and my eyes teared up and make them always seem foggy.  Nada mas.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for your support ladies.   I / we all need all the help we can get.  I know this thread started with R_J moving to e-cigs.  He did invite others to join in.  I think he and Mrs R_J are off to a warmer climate again.  I hope this is still working out for them.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 8, 2014)

I really enjoy reading your reports Whiska, you're one charming fella. 

I remember trying to quit years ago when it seemed *everyone* smoked and you were the odd one out walking around in a cloud of smoke. Ykies, that was tough.

Now the smoker is the odd one out and socially it's just not acceptable anywhere anymore. I got so sick of people looking at me like I didn't have a brain in my head. I still resent people with a "holier than thou" attitude for any reason and I think the rebel in me kept me smoking longer. You're doing what's best for you and no one else.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't smoke, but I am very proud of you who wish to quit. Papa used the Blu e-cigarette when he was here, and he enjoyed it. 

He used those inside our home, and in Joy, and he was so grateful I found these for him.

I wish I could tell him to quit the real cigarettes but that is too disrespectful.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 9, 2014)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Pro tip for teenagers.  If you go to the local store to pick up a pack of smokes "for your dad" make sure you ask for the brand he smokes, not a different kind.  Otherwise the old shop owner will refuse you and say get out of here.   Growing up I smoked non filter Pall Mall Straights, just so I could save a dime and not use the machine at the gas station for filtered cigarettes.
> 
> --
> 
> ...



This what I have been talking about.  There is no reason to struggle like this.  But I guess we must all find our own way.  Good luck!



CatPat said:


> I don't smoke, but I am very proud of you who wish to quit. Papa used the Blu e-cigarette when he was here, and he enjoyed it.
> 
> He used those inside our home, and in Joy, and he was so grateful I found these for him.
> 
> ...



Disrespectful?  Not sure I get it?

I do understand sometimes its just best to keep quite. Probably like I should right now.  But I am curious as to why telling him would be disrespectful?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 9, 2014)

Because in ~Cat's (and her Father's) culture it is disrespectful to tell your parents to _do_ anything.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 9, 2014)

CatPat said:


> I don't smoke, but I am very proud of you who wish to quit. Papa used the Blu e-cigarette when he was here, and he enjoyed it.
> 
> He used those inside our home, and in Joy, and he was so grateful I found these for him.
> 
> ...



Don't tell Papa, form it as a request, a wish.  "Papa, I wish you would quit smoking cigarettes, it makes me very sad to think of the damage it does to your health.  I fear the time when I will not have you with me in this world any longer."

Try that ~Cat!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 9, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> This what I have been talking about.  There is no reason to struggle like this.  But I guess we must all find our own way.  Good luck!



This is what Princess Fiona meant about you being lucky to have been able to quit pretty easily. It's not so easy for everyone and it's not their fault. Tobacco is an addictive drug, and as we all know, different drugs affect people differently.



Roll_Bones said:


> Disrespectful?  Not sure I get it?
> 
> I do understand sometimes its just best to keep quite. Probably like I should right now.  But I am curious as to why telling him would be disrespectful?



Cultural differences. In some families, children don't correct their parents. 

This is supposed to be a supportive thread for people trying to quit smoking. I think your comments are insensitive.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 9, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> This is what Princess Fiona meant about you being lucky to have been able to quit pretty easily. It's not so easy for everyone and it's not their fault. Tobacco is an addictive drug, and as we all know, different drugs affect people differently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry to be insensitive! I didn't mean for to be this! I do apologize! 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 9, 2014)

CatPat said:


> I'm so sorry to be insensitive! I didn't mean for to be this! I do apologize!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Sweet Cat, I doubt you have ever been insensitive in your life! GG was not directing her comment to you.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 9, 2014)

CatPat said:


> I'm so sorry to be insensitive! I didn't mean for to be this! I do apologize!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Kayelle is absolutely right! My comment was not directed at you. If I'm talking to you, I will quote you. Deal?


----------



## CatPat (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh! I see. I think I read wrongly sometimes. Thank you both!

Princess Fiona is correct. In our family, we don't tell our parents what to do, and we must be very respectful of them, for they deserve our respect. 

When Mamma and Papa were here, I did have to tell Papa not to smoke in my Joy. I bought him those electric cigarettes to smoke in our home and in Joy. The brand name was Blu. He liked these very much and he respected my wishes, so this is where I don't tell him he can't smoke, but gave him an alternative.

Does this make any sense?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 9, 2014)

Makes perfect sense Cat. If only this culture was as respectful of their parents.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 9, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Makes perfect sense Cat. If only this culture was as respectful of their parents.



I think it's also generational, I still show respect to my parents, I am a 60's baby.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 9, 2014)

I remember Mamma being so very respectful to her parents when they were alive. So was Papa. My two cousins aren't respectful, and I don't like them. I hate to say this but they are a disgrace and I want to poke them.

But I am off the topic. I'll also respect all of you, and pray that those of you who wish to quit smoking will succeed very nicely, and that this will be perhaps an easier transition as it goes, yes?

Papa has tried to quit before, and he failed. He said it was too hard, and I felt so badly for him. He knows I sneeze very much when someone smokes close to me, and so he stopped smoking in my suite at home when I was about 6 or 7. But it's on the 3rd floor and the smoke comes up the stairs but I say nothing of this. Papa sawed a hole in my door and put in a dog door so that all our dogs and cats could go in and out, and I didn't ask for that. He just knows these things for he is my Papa.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 2, 2014)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Thanks to Macgyver1968's thread, and to pacanis' suggestion to quit smoking, I have taken a personal pledge, along with my wife to quit smoking. Tomorrow we are picking up a couple of "Ecigs". We have a lot of help from former smokers here at DC to help us along. Anyone else on board??....we can help one another.
> By the way....today is weedless Wednesday here in Canada. What better day to start than that.



How are you guys doing?  Are you still smoke free?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 2, 2014)

I quit last year mid April - mid October.  A good 6 months.

 Sadly,  I barely made it two weeks this time.  Despite all the positive things you all said to give me courage,  I  am smoking again.  And I do want to quit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 2, 2014)

Just keep at it.  I must have quit a thousand times before it took.  You are stronger than a cigarette, you just have to keep telling yourself that!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 2, 2014)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I quit last year mid April - mid October.  A good 6 months.
> 
> Sadly,  I barely made it two weeks this time.  Despite all the positive things you all said to give me courage,  I  am smoking again.  And I do want to quit.



I too quit so many times I could not count.  I always failed it seemed even though I was able to stop for 5 years one time.

This time was the charm though.  There might be a way for you to quit for good. Take a peek back at the thread and see what worked for me.
Its going to be 5 years again come July.
There is one very remarkable difference this time.  I have no desire to smoke.
The last time I quit and started back, I wanted to smoke the entire time.

Will power has nothing to do with quitting. If all that was required to quit was "will power", anyone who wanted to quit would and could at will.
The will to smoke is much stronger than the will to quit. IMHO.

Good luck.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 2, 2014)

Statistically, the more times you have tried to quit, the higher your chance of success.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Mar 2, 2014)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I quit last year mid April - mid October.  A good 6 months.
> 
> Sadly,  I barely made it two weeks this time.  Despite all the positive things you all said to give me courage,  I  am smoking again.  And I do want to quit.



Oh I'm sorry to hear that. It is a very difficult thing to successfully quit. This is probably my 6th or 7th try at it and even using an ecig it has its challenges. You'll do it one day and our support will be there.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Mar 3, 2014)

*Whiskadoodle - *I am struggling with the quit as you are. I have been on the ecig's for a month or so but I find it's still a struggle. A friend of mine at work today recomended a book by Allen Carr. It's how he quit smoking. I'm starting it tonight to supplement the ecig, which really isn't getting rid of the addiction, but it's better than real cigs. 

Ellen DeGenereres used this book to quit so maybe it has some merit.
Stop smoking aids and quit smoking methods by Allen Carr, The Easy Way to Stop Smoking

This is the book I bought. Apparently the Canadian version is for metric smokers...
Allen Carrs Easy Way To Stop Smoking: New Canadian Edition Book by Allen Carr | Trade Paperback | chapters.indigo.ca


----------



## taxlady (Mar 3, 2014)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> *Whiskadoodle - *I am struggling with the quit as you are. I have been on the ecig's for a month or so but I find it's still a struggle. A friend of mine at work today recomended a book by Allen Carr. It's how he quit smoking. I'm starting it tonight to supplement the ecig, which really isn't getting rid of the addiction, but it's better than real cigs.
> 
> Ellen DeGenereres used this book to quit so maybe it has some merit.
> Stop smoking aids and quit smoking methods by Allen Carr, The Easy Way to Stop Smoking
> ...


Someone at a party told me to buy that book. He quit after he read it and was smoke free for something like seven years.

I read the book and found it tedious. It worked for me for a whole two weeks.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 4, 2014)

I just checked my local used bookstore's online inventory.  They have the Allen Carr book in stock, hard and soft copies.   I have heard of Allen Carr's name before.   I will check out his book for myself.  Thanks for mentioning it, and you too  for the encouragement.


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 4, 2014)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I quit last year mid April - mid October. A good 6 months.
> 
> Sadly, I barely made it two weeks this time. Despite all the positive things you all said to give me courage, I am smoking again. And I do want to quit.


 
Do not worry Whiska ... not everyone can make it the first time.  For some it takes many attempts.

Just pick yourself up, dust yourself off and start all over again ...kind of remiinds me of a song  LOL

Hang in there .. you will do it


----------



## Addie (Jul 21, 2016)

Last night I took my nighttime dose. About an hour later I tried to light a cigarette and I had the worst case of dry heaves I have ever had. (I don't vomit for some reason.) My stomach was so sore until I finally fell asleep. 

I woke up this morning and get myself a cup of coffee. I reached for a cigarette as a test and even before I could finish trying to light it, I felt so nauseous. I immediately snuffed it out and so far have had no desire to smoke. I don't want a repeat of last night EVER! 

So I think it is safe to say, that I quit on July 20th. I will continue taking the rest of the Chantix for the month. Then I will see about letting Winthrop know I have quit. 

I am wondering if anyone else has had an experience of Chantix making them sick to their stomach? Should I finish the month out with the remaining pills?  This is my second try with the Chantix. The dry heaves happened the first time also. But I continued to smoke at the same time. I finally had to stop taking them before I was ready.


----------

